# Yahoo- IBS Treatment Updated (HealthandAge)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The British Society of Gastroenterology has issued guidelines for diagnosing and treating irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Here's a digest of the main recommendations.View the full article


----------

